# Jackson Antix For Sale



## Debdayz (Jan 31, 2021)

mountainrun said:


> Like new Jackson Antix for sale (Color: Lime). Used lightly only several times last season. Great boat. Eight hundred dollars ($800), obo. I'm located in Taos, New Mexico. Call or text to (505) 922-5570.
> 
> Jav


Size?


----------

